# The truth behind the sun



## vonnagy (Jul 10, 2004)

Us kiwi's know that the sun really rises in New Zealand. We have all the power in the world, all we have to do is flip the switch and the rest of the world will be in darkness!!











amazing what you  can do with junk you find washed ashore


----------



## Alison (Jul 10, 2004)

Awesome photos! Your creativity is truly inspiring.


----------



## photobug (Jul 10, 2004)

Very cool Mark. You never cease to amaze me. :thumbsup:


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 10, 2004)

Haha that's great!


----------



## Dekz (Jul 11, 2004)

I wish I was creative  :cry: 

Truly awsome pics and idea


----------



## malachite (Jul 11, 2004)

Very nice. One of the more original ideas I've seen in a long time and very well executed.


----------



## Avenellphotos (Jul 11, 2004)

That is such a simple idea with amazing results. I love photos like that something that stands out from most photos.

Fantastic work


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 11, 2004)

I think that the pictures are fantastic.


----------



## Ant (Jul 11, 2004)

I have to admit that normally, no matter how well they're taken, landscape pics just totally bore me, but yours don't. They've just got that extra something. Excellent pics.

Do you do this professionally? Looks like you could make money with prints of those.


----------



## Corry (Jul 11, 2004)

That is such a cool idea! Great Pictures!


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 11, 2004)

Very original, great work as always Mark!


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 11, 2004)

Imagine if it's a Chinese monk's shining bold head instead of the light bulb!


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 11, 2004)

(@ the photos) what? lol. cool!
i almost wish you had titled this differently, so the sun/lightbulb connection wouldn't have been so readily apparent.

o man vonnagy! your avatar's getting eaten?  :shock:


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 12, 2004)

thanks for the kind words. I actually found the little lightbulb on the beach 2 weeks ago. I was dying to be in a photoshoot. I got me arse outta bed 5:30 sunday more to walk to the beach to take the shot. I took about 115 shots, you wouldn't believe how hard it was to get the exposure spot on. In the end i had to dodge the foreground at bit as well. 





> o man vonnagy! your avatar's getting eaten?



well, he'll prolly get resurrected in some other form in the near future


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

Yep, I believe it wasn't as easy to capture as you always make it seem.      But you got it, and it's a very fun image!    :thumbsup:


----------



## faithe (Jul 12, 2004)

Saw these this morning and thought about them all day.    I even tried to explain them to someone and finally just showed them.

I like the second better because of the back lighting along the rim of the rock.

Faithe


----------



## craig (Jul 12, 2004)

Definetly inspiring. Do not get me started on the all things beautiful rant.

I do question the idea of "kiwi's" holding the switch to the sun


----------



## Slowboat (Jul 12, 2004)

Great photos and nothing short of outstanding previsualization and creativity.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow, most impressive Mark.  That's a spectacular idea.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 13, 2004)

It's inspiring  I like the 2 one. I like the light and shadows on this plant or whatever it is


----------

